# Flash AS2 audio player



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone help me in this problem... I`m trying to find some one that can show me, tutorials and stuff, how can I create a AS2 based mp3 player with various lists on it, they don`t need to be in a list format, just continously playing and with a change track option..

Is it possible? 

Please can anyone help me?

thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you considered one that is already made?

http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/
http://www.macloo.com/examples/audio_player/
http://musicplayer.sourceforge.net/

It will probably be easier to just use one of those or one of the many others out there and then just input your MP3 files.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

but I gess none of them can be inserted in an flash portfolio can they?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

In that case, try looking at this:
http://www.actionscript.org/resources/articles/167/1/Flash-MX-Audio-Player/Page1.html


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Depending on the structure of you Flash E-Portfolio, there are different ways to insert a music player into it, such as the LoadMovie function. As for the player itself, the tutorials that Eriksrocks provided are a good starting point, from which you can build up from to include other features that you want.


----------

